# My hedgehog has strange wounds...WHS?



## Sparky83 (Jul 14, 2009)

Hello! I am Roberta from Italy.
The hedgehogs here are really rare...and it's rare to find a good Vet.
My little Sparky started to be a little wobbly last week and now he can't move!!
He has wounds all over his body and I don't understand how he can get worse and worse so fast. His skin was almost yellow ...do you think it's fatty liver disease? Or WHS? Or both?
He has many syntoms...He is not able to drink or eat on his own and I want to help him. How can I feed him? Are baby products good for him?
We go to the vet tomorrow. Could you help me in the mean time?
Many thanks,

Ro

[attachment=0:1xrhn97m]spark2.jpg[/attachment:1xrhn97m]
[attachment=1:1xrhn97m]sparky14.jpg[/attachment:1xrhn97m]


----------



## r_k_chic47 (Aug 28, 2008)

First of all, I think he's in a major need or a bath. Has he ever had a bath before? I know that doesnt explain the wounds but it would help to ward off infection since he's so dirty. I wouldn't suggest using any soap at all though, as it might hurt in his wounds, but maybe just put him in 1-2 inches of luke-warm water and wash off his belly with the water. As for everything else, I cant help you there, but I hope someone can :| 

Good luck with your little boy.


----------



## Sparky83 (Jul 14, 2009)

We had always kept him clean with a bath every 15 days...
He looks so dirty because his skin became like oiled (don't know how to say that)...
We wash him daily only with water...
We had always took care of him...


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

I can't comment on the medical aspect of the situation as I have no idea, but here are a few threads on syringe feeding.

http://www.wiki.hedgehogcentral.com/tiki-index.php?page=Syringe+Feeding
http://www.hedgehogcentral.com/foru...t=0&st=0&sk=t&sd=a&hilit=hand+feeding+syringe
http://www.hedgehogcentral.com/foru...257&p=18124&hilit=hand+feeding+syringe#p18124

If you need to find more, the search function is at the upper right corner of the page.

Wish you the best of luck.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

You should try to send Nancy a private message..I bet she can help.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

At first I thought he looked dirty too, but no, only his belly is dirty looking and that can come very quickly if they are unable to move away from their urine. 

The bruising on his legs could be from the inability to move. The blood will pool but it is found on the side they are laying on. 

WHS rarely comes on that suddenly but it can't be ruled out. I would look for other causes first. Can he not move at all? Does he move his legs? Is he alert and responsive other than not being able to move?

You will need to start syringe feeding and watering him ASAP or FLD can start. 

I hope you can get some answers from the vet.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Yikes, he really needs vet attention. If you can't find anyone who will look at hedgies, find one that will see rabbits/rats/ferrets. In an emergency, anything will help. On the side note, how old is he? Did you really give him a bath every single day?

I don't have experience with many health problems, so I may be way off, but this is what I would do:

1- Fill a sink with warm water about 3 inches and support him in the bath to try and get some of that gunk off. If he is as wobbly and weak as you say, you need to be very careful to keep his head up and only get his belly and legs wet. Don't use soap or anything, just water.

2- Use a paper towel to *gently* pat him dry. Use a white baby blanket, liner, or pillowcase to hold him, this way if there are any other odd things going on you can see them quickly.

3- Try to syringe him water, or wet food if he'll take it. Oral syringes are easy to get at any pharmacy. Read the threads Immortalia gave on syringe feeding, those will help.

4- Make sure to keep him warm (preferably 75-80*F right now, in his condition) 

5- Get him to a vet ASAP.

Good luck, keep us updated.


ETA: Oops, Nancy is a quick one :lol: Go with her advice before mine!


----------



## HedgeMom (Nov 7, 2008)

The wounds almost look like urine burns from not being able to move away from the spot where he urinated. 

If he is unable to move, put a disposable baby diaper or a woman's sanitary pad underneath him. That way the urine will be drawn away from his skin and allow him to heal. For now, he must see a vet but washing the wounds and keeping them dry is paramount to getting them to heal.


----------



## Sparky83 (Jul 14, 2009)

Sparky is having bath everyday. 
I have bought the liners today so he can stay dry and clean.
He can move a little bit but he needs a support. He is not totally paralized.
He doesn't turn into a ball anymore...but today as he looked at me, menaged to curl and hide himself (he hates me, he is not mine).
He still has appetite and I bought some light pate cat food he loves...I think he will eat tonight with some help.


----------



## smhufflepuff (Aug 28, 2008)

I was wondering if it might be heat burn... like from sitting on a heating pad for too long. It doesn't have to be super-hot to burn skin, just being extra warm if he's on it for a long time can burn. But urine burn makes sense too. 

Either way, I think we can all agree that his skin looks rather irritated and probably painful... poor little fellow. Beyond wondering if maybe he's on a heating pad that he can't get away from, I'll just point you back to Nancy, Hedgemom, and the others' answers. 

Best wishes to you and your little fellow. Glad to hear he has his appetite!


----------



## Sparky83 (Jul 14, 2009)

Hello ppl!
You were right...he has urine burns.
That's him today...better, I think. Even if I still don't understand why he can't move properly.
I noticed he has a blind eye! What kind of disease is that?!?


----------



## silvercat (Oct 24, 2008)

Of curiosity, how old is he about?


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

He has a cataract in his eye. That happens frequently as they get older and some will develop one at a young age.


----------



## Sparky83 (Jul 14, 2009)

He is only 3 years old...
I wrote to some Vets who are experts in hedgehog and sent them some pics of Sparky.
He has clearly mites! 
Look at this picture of this morning.
After having bath that powder appeared on his skin! We are using liners instead of wood litter...I've read that mites can be in the wood! 
Poor thing, I hope he can react and feel better soon...

PS:He doesn't live with me and unfortunately I can only tell you what my bfriend tells me...


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

This poor little baby. Let us know what the vet says please. He certainly needs professional care. Nancy and HedgeMom will, as always , have expert advise concerning this little one.


----------



## Sparky83 (Jul 14, 2009)

Can you believe it?! The vet won't see Sparky today...she has too much to do and even if he is really bad she won't visit him.
She is the one "near" (1 h by train) our town. I can't believe it. :evil:


----------



## dorasdaddy (Dec 23, 2008)

Sparky83 said:


> Can you believe it?! The vet won't see Sparky today...she has too much to do and even if he is really bad she won't visit him.
> She is the one "near" (1 h by train) our town. I can't believe it. :evil:


I can believe it, we have to travel 3 hours for a competent vet.


----------



## dorasdaddy (Dec 23, 2008)

I would also say, that with his rapidly deteriorating quality of life it may be time to help him cross. It appears that he may have WHS from your first post and for that there is no cure....if he is at the point where he cant move and is developing urine burns then he is most likely a miserable little fellow. While some hedgies can have a great quality of life while having WHS, this is because the owners have unlimited time to be with them and tend to their every need.


----------



## Sparky83 (Jul 14, 2009)

Believe me I am doing all that I can 
There are no vets who perfectly know hedgehogd here in Italy and I am sure that the one I found has never seen one. 
Sparky is unlucky anyway.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

> Sparky is unlucky anyway.


I am so sorry to hear that. Poor Sparky. I hope, even if he isn't able to heal, that you will help him cross in peace and end his suffering. From the last pictures you posted, he looks absolutely awful.  Please keep him warm and comfortable during his last days.

I have no idea what would cause all that brown crustiness to just pop up. Can you brush it off? I would definitely take HedgeMom's advice and use something on his chest to draw the moisture away from his body. That should help keep it much more clean and comfortable.


----------



## Sparky83 (Jul 14, 2009)

He is clean. My bfriend took a pic before the bath. He is having bath everyday. 
That powder is the reaction to the infection.
I know he looks awful, but it's not my fault if there are no vets for him.
I am doing my best and I am looking for a vet without rest!


----------



## dorasdaddy (Dec 23, 2008)

Dont use soap of any kind if you are bathing daily, or you can add very dry irritated itchy skin to his already long laundry list of problems. No one is blaming you for not being able to find a vet, good ones are very hard to come by here in the states, i can only assume they are doubly harder to find where hedgies are as rare as they are in Italy. But I will say, that without proper care from a vet his prognosis is very grim. You really have to take a look at his overall quality of life, and if there is very little or none at all, the most humane thing would be to let this little one cross the rainbow bridge as peacefully as possible and put an end to all of this pain....I am in no way saying that this will be an easy thing to do, but the right thing to do is rarely the easy thing to do.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

I have never seen powder like that from infection but have seen it from mites. That is very extensive though and where it's piled on his nose is weird.


----------



## HedgeMom (Nov 7, 2008)

If he has mites, which it appears that he does, you can do an olive oil dip. It will help kill some of the mites, enough to make him comfortable. There is a chance that his mite infestation is so bad that it's making him weak and sick. 

If you have a Misto (which is for spraying olive oil), spray him all over. Use your fingers to rub it thinly on his face. Do NOT spray directly in his face. 

If you do not have a Misto, then get a bowl that is big enough to hold him when he balls up. Fill it about 3/4 of the way up with warm water. Float 30g of olive oil on top. Hold him balled up on his back and lower him into the bowl so the olive oil spreads all over him. Do not submerse his face. Remove him, pat lightly to wipe off the excess and use your fingers to rub it on his face and ears. Keep him very warm in a towel until he dries. 

Do this every other day until he sees a vet. It is NOT to take the place of seeing a vet; he must see one. He is in pain, he is sick and you need to see that he gets medical care ASAP.


----------



## Sparky83 (Jul 14, 2009)

We have seen the vet.
Sparky is really weak and have an infection. We don't know anything about it because the vet sais he is too weak and don't want to stress him too much.
The cure is Marbocyl. If he gets better in one week we are going to make all the exams.
We are feeding him with cat food, special for sick cats.


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

I am really hoping for the best for your little one. He is so sweet and helpless.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Any updates? Is little Sparky doing any better? *fingers and quills crossed*


----------



## Bt6776 (Nov 15, 2008)

Any updates?


----------

